# Bigger Loft or Expansion



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Ok I know by spring I am going to need a bigger loft for sure. My current loft is only 8x8 and with racing pigeons is no where going to big enough to house OB, YB and breeders. I originally built it for rollers but switched after learning more about homers. Now would I be better served expanding my loft or building a new one and keeping one I got as a breeder loft.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You can build another loft for Racing.
Now LISTEN UP
You will be building and changeing lofts as long as you have Pigeons.
once I had a 8x24 flying loft and 6 x 8 breeding loft.


----------



## pandit (Aug 28, 2011)

Where do you live?


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

Thanks Sky Tx I am thinking of building a 16x12 or 20x10 if I go with building a new one which is way I am leaning as long as money is there for it.


----------



## brown7683 (May 9, 2011)

pandit said:


> Where do you live?


I live in southern indiana


----------



## pandit (Aug 28, 2011)

*need pigeons please*

Who lives in cape tOwn??? Please...answer???


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

build as big as you're allowed to... rather have more than not enough space...


----------



## pidgey boy (Dec 23, 2010)

yeah build the biggest you can so that way if you get more birds for the future you will have enough room


----------



## vangimage (Aug 15, 2010)

If you have the room, there can never be too much loft space. Build it as big as your budget will allow. And then you will still need more space in the future.


----------



## nzpouter (Aug 20, 2011)

vangimage said:


> . And then you will still need more space in the future.


haven't we all been there..


----------



## lgfout (Feb 8, 2011)

brown7683 said:


> Ok I know by spring I am going to need a bigger loft for sure. My current loft is only 8x8 and with racing pigeons is no where going to big enough to house OB, YB and breeders. I originally built it for rollers but switched after learning more about homers. Now would I be better served expanding my loft or building a new one and keeping one I got as a breeder loft.


You have the right idea!!! asking for advice...but what advice will you take???
many people who post here I agree with most of the time. some I would never agree with  if you have an idea of how many birds you plan to keep then pattern your loft(s) for that number. Search the net for different lofts especially from successful breeders. When I sold out I had 4 lofts. 3 were 10 x 20 and one was 6x8. They all had different purposes. If you want healthy pigeons give your birds plenty of room. Good luck!!!


----------

